# Nervous About Upcoming Show. Advice?



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

2 things come to mind. Number 1- school at home / off property more to get the same experience as a show but not as much money or pressure.

2 if that's not the case try your best to brush it off, you can only go up from here. 

Best way to stop nerves is go in there knowing you can win and you are 100% prepared for the show. Having to smack your horse with the whip over the xc jumps sounds like you should go out and do schooling over xc to get him going better. Practice is the key to any successful show, you need to put it a lot of hours to get results. 

If this was just a bad show and you are ready to be there then try your best to brush it off. Falling, going off course, having hard rides, jumping out of the dressage ring happens to everyone! Your not alone- trust me! When you go to the next show think of the great rides you've had leading up to it and tell yourself you deserve to be there and your able to win. winning isn't everything but knowing you can helps a lot


----------



## CrossCountryStar (Aug 10, 2012)

no more show  broke my collar bone and im getting surgery to put in screws and plates and realine the bones monday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh no!!! That's not good at all!  hope it heals up fast, do you have anyone who will help you with your horse while your off?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my, how did you break it???


----------

